# My second try journal...



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,

My growing addiction to planted tanks (as well as the encouragement brought by the results of the APC Layout Contest) forced me into launching a new project...

This one is a 450l (120 gal).

Let's see the pictures :





































This is not the final layout since there are for now mainly fast growing plants to help start up without algae bloom.

To be continued...


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

It looks great! Realy off to a great start and very well planned. But I am confused, what is the process you are going through with the placement of the substrate- the mesh and the aluminum foil- could you explain?


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

ahhh...the mesh and the aluminum foil seems like an interesting concept. I think he used it as a base to hold down the rocks. Or, it could be for saving $$ so you do have to buy more substrate?


-Jeff


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

raven_wilde said:


> But I am confused, what is the process you are going through with the placement of the substrate- the mesh and the aluminum foil- could you explain?


The aluminium foils were there just during the installation of the substrate, in order to prevent the dirty home-made substrate from making ugly stains on the bottom of the glasses...
As you can see, they have been removed just after.

The mesh's purpose is simply to prevent the substrate to mix with the sand or come up over the sand whenever I take off a plant (especially those with big roots). It's been tied to another mesh that's been placed under the substrate so that the upper mesh will not move if I pull on a root which is stuck in it.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Ahh, I see, very clever, thanks for the explain... can't wait to see how this thing develops!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Hem... I'm afraid this "journal" hasn't been much updated since the beginning... :sorry:

Just wanted to let you know what the tank looks like now (although it's still "under construction")...


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Well.. teh difference is too astounding!! haha.. love what its taking to now.. cant wait to see your finished product.. this is sweet..


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

You have a very beautiful tank, the progress is amazing!! Could you give more details about your set-up such as equipment, water params, flora and fauna list, I always like to see what other people use. Keep the updates comming... LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW, looks great! It has come a long way, and your plants look really great, good job. 

PS In my mind, a tank is always "under construction"!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Talk about a transformation!

Just two quick questions if you don't mind:

#1. What is the large green plant to the right side of the tank?

#2. What is the small green plant in the left-center of the tank, just slightly taller than the ground cover? It's to the left of the small red one in the dead center.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

I think #1 is stargrass.. heteranthera zosterifolia

#2 i wanna know too.. looks like moss maybe..


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks to you all... :yo:



Burks said:


> Just two quick questions if you don't mind:
> 
> #1. What is the large green plant to the right side of the tank?
> 
> #2. What is the small green plant in the left-center of the tank, just slightly taller than the ground cover? It's to the left of the small red one in the dead center.


#1 is indeed stargrass

#2 / There is XL riccia which invited itself in the tank...
It grew from inside the Echinodorus tenellus and since I like it better than this brown/red e. tenellus, I'm trying to spread this riccia all over the foreground...
[edit] : if you were talking about the one that's just on the left of the small red Ludwigia in the center, then it's Xmas moss...



raven_wilde said:


> WOW, looks great! It has come a long way, and your plants look really great, good job.


Thank you but all the plants aren't really great... I'm experiencing troubles with all the Rotalas : the top leaves are very small and turn to white... I still didn't find how to fix this...



> PS In my mind, a tank is always "under construction"!


You're right...
What I meant is that this tank didn't reach its first time being "presentable".
Once it has, it will keep on changing 



davis.1841 said:


> Could you give more details about your set-up such as equipment, water params, flora and fauna list, I always like to see what other people use.


- Dimensions : 150 x 50 x 60 cm (59 x 20 x 24 inches)
- Neon lights : 4 x T5 54W 6500°K (Osram Biolux) 
1 x T8 36W 10000°K (Sylvania Aquastar)
1 x T8 36W 5000°K (Sylvania Daylighstar)
- Pressurized CO2 (3 bubbles/sec.) 
- Homemade nutritive ground + upper Aquaclay layer
- Water parameters : kH 6 / gH 9 / pH 6.9 / Fe 0.1 / NO3 10-15 / Normal temp. 25°C (but almost 30°C by now... )
- Fertilization : mix of 2 fertilizers for non-aquatic plants  
- Flora (from left to right) : Hygrophila difformis, Hygrophila polysperma "rosanervig", Hydrocotyle verticillata, Bacaopa caroliniana, Micranthemum umbrosum, Rotala macranda sp. green, Rotala wallichii, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Xmas moss, Ludwigia glandulosa (can't be seen yet), Eichornia azurea, Ludwigia repens (?), Blyxa japonica, Hygrophila corymbosa "compact", Lilaeopsis macloviana, Rotala macranda, Heteranthera zosterifolia, Ludwigia arcuata (can't be seen yet), Cyperus helferi, Rotala rotundifolia, more Hemianthus micranthemoides, Crinum calamistratum, Microsorium pteropus, Bolbitis heudelotti, Cryptocoryne wendtii "brown" and Cryptocoryne undulata (in the dark...). Foreground : Echinodorus tenellus, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and Riccia "XL".:bored:
- Fauna : 2 Trichogaster trichopterus "cosby", 2 Trichogaster leeri, 2 Apistogramma cacatuoides, 2 Crossocheilus siamensis, 7 Phenacogrammus interruptus, 23 Hemigrammus bleheri, 1 Nannaethiops unitaeniatus and Caridina japonicas...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Geez, that's explosive growth. Some fine pruning and trimming of some of those stems to keep them nice and the scape clean might go along way to perfecting this awesome growth of plants and your overall scape. I like the color combination of all the plants. 

One note though: there's seems to be a plant missing or something in the back left corner. Maybe the driftwood is in that hole there, but I think some filler plants might go well there.

-John N.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

John N. said:


> One note though: there's seems to be a plant missing or something in the back left corner. Maybe the driftwood is in that hole there, but I think some filler plants might go well there.


There's indeed quite a big piece of driftwood in the back left corner, but you're right the space behind this driftwood needs to be filled a little more...


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Mellonman.. if the tops are white and small.. try increasing the No3.. it may help.

I know this happened to me when i switched my lights from PC to T5HO. Although i was "downgrading" in terms of wattage, the intensity of theT5HO is just incredible.. and my plants had a similar syndrome...i upped No3 mainly and also added a bit of calcium.. worked out great. super red plants.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Ranmasatome but...

- do you think the plants can lack NO3 with 10-15 mg/l ?

- the water being quite hard (kH 6 / gH 9) a lack of calcium seems a little bit unlikely, dont you think ?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i'm at 30-40mg/l..


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

ranmasatome said:


> i'm at 30-40mg/l..


Waow... !
And no algae ?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

nope... well.. theres always algae in a tank.. its just not rampant or visible without you straining your eye, ruthlessly looking for it..


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, amazing transmformation and growth. The left portion looks really good. The colours and textures are wonderful! I was just thinking, perhaps you could reduce the size of the clump of the Stargrass and add some tall background plants (to the right part)? The "V" shaped layout would really be gr8 here...

Just my 2 cents worth, hope you don't mind. Cheers and nice tank!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Tankman said:


> I was just thinking, perhaps you could reduce the size of the clump of the Stargrass and add some tall background plants (to the right part)? The "V" shaped layout would really be gr8 here...


I completely agree with you...
In fact I already reduced the stargrass clump since the last picture...
And the "V" shape was not intended in the beginning but it also appeared to me it could look good... Im working on it 



Tankman said:


> Just my 2 cents worth, hope you don't mind.


Of course not, all comments are welcome


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hello melmel 
you know what I think about your tank ^^ (and its more easy to explain it in french lol)
just the foreground fill with another plants and your tank will be perfect ^^


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi there... it's been a very long time since I last gave news from this tank, but today is the first birthday of this layout  arty:

Here's what it looks like now :


----------



## HuTieuMi (Mar 3, 2007)

wow... what a beautiful tank.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Very pretty tank.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice, I really like the strong colors and lush growth of your plants, what did you put that substrate of yours lol, whatever it is works!  I can't beleive this tank is a year old now, I remember when you first started this thread it definately caught my eye, even more so now. Keep up the great work. 

one question, have you had any troubles with the mesh in the substrate when it comes to moving plants?


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you all...



davis.1841 said:


> one question, have you had any troubles with the mesh in the substrate when it comes to moving plants?


No problem at all, thanks to the second mesh which is under the substrate, and tied to the upper one.
I can pull as hard as I want on plants, nothing moves...


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Mellonman said:


> Thank you all...
> 
> No problem at all, thanks to the second mesh which is under the substrate, and tied to the upper one.
> I can pull as hard as I want on plants, nothing moves...


thats awesome, I figured the roots would get tangled in the upper mesh and be tough to remove, definately a great Idea for those with fish who love to uproot their plants.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

*The unwilling Dutch*

Latest update : this layout is still alive !


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW.


WOW.... You have some serious pruning and shaping talent. I envy you! 

What species of crypt is that on the right side?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Mellonman... its been a while alright..haa.. but i love how you have shaped this tank. wonderful work. I think the latest picture is a little past its prime.. soemthing between your latest picture and the one before that would be great.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Just a beautiful tank. Nice mix of almost dutch styling with more asian style distribution and layout. Well freakin done.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

That is a stunning tank. Lovely mix of colors wonderfully arranged and trimmed.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I love it!....Ummm.....why did someone only give this a "1 star" rating? That's unforgivable! 

Well done! Great layout, plants are healthy, excellent job!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks to all, I appreciate your comments... 



Jessie said:


> What species of crypt is that on the right side?


I think its Cryptocoryne wendtii "mi oya" but I'm not 100% sure...



ranmasatome said:


> I think the latest picture is a little past its prime..


You might be right about the central bush, maybe it would look better if it was a little more "under control"  
This layout is more than one year old now, which can explain your impression...


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

This is an Incredible tank! I want it! I love everything about it!


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

i love the one posted on March 5th. it could win some bucketfuls of awards.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

And this will be the final picture for this layout, which will be changed into a new one soon :


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I am very impressed with this tank! Very beautiful and original! Nice flow, excellent colors, and it is obvious that you put a lot of time and effort into it. I also appreciate that you kept the fish understated in importance; they blend in well and aren't obnoxious or overpowering! Well done, and I wish, for one, that you wouldn't change it. Anyone would be hard-pressed to equal this tank! This is probably in my "Top Three" favorites, and I don't have enough compliments for this one. Speechless!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Is this the tank called Cosmopolis ??????


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Second try??? You have got to be joking. Thats such a well executed tank full of fantastic looking stems.

YOu should do a complete journal on how you go about pruning your stems to get such great growth. I'm never sure how its acheived but people say cut off the tops and replant, disposing of the bottoms. When your in such a tight space, how do you acheive this though?


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot for your comments Donald  
About the fish, I think there are too many different species, which gives the tank a messy look when they all show at the same time. Now, I would choose only one or two species.



zQ. said:


> Is this the tank called Cosmopolis ??????


Yes it is...
I guess you saw that on the Creative Aquascape Union site ? 



Aeropars said:


> I'm never sure how its acheived but people say cut off the tops and replant, disposing of the bottoms. When your in such a tight space, how do you acheive this though?


I guess everyone has its own technique... I prune different species differently...
For instance, I cut the top, replant it and remove the bottom for Euteralis, Bacopa or Ludwigia glandulosa. For other plants like Hemianthus, Rotala or Hygrophilas, I cut the top and simply remove it, waiting for the plant to make new "heads", and I clear the bush from time to time by removing some stems...


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

This is such a wonderful tank. Very inspiring, I must say!

Thanks for sharing and please keep us posted on your excellent work


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Mellonman said:


> I guess you saw that on the Creative Aquascape Union site ?


You are a lucky guy to be on the "VIP Gallery" of the site "Creative Aquascape Union", my friend ... :heh: :heh: :heh: :heh:


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

> Yes it is...
> I guess you saw that on the Creative Aquascape Union site ?


Yeah. :heh:


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

this tank is simply awesome ,following its evolution is a real pleasure ,definitly one of my favorite tanks ,i dont see a single thing that looks wrong or misplaced in it ,it shows a great technique ,a perfect use of contrasts and depth ,there is a real feeling of movement coming from　this arrangement ,nothing seems static ....just perfect:first:


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Kookaburra said:


> You are a lucky guy to be on the "VIP Gallery" of the site "Creative Aquascape Union", my friend ...


So are you my friend 



uttoshii said:


> i dont see a single thing that looks wrong or misplaced in it


I do : the extreme left part, on the left of the standing piece of driftwood, seems a little bit empty...


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

stepheus said:


> it could win some bucketfuls of awards.


Good guess Stepheus... he he...
[smilie=u: [smilie=u: [smilie=u:


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats on this success of this tank in contests! You deserve it!


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

wow i think that this is one of the best tanks ive ever seen. the french really know how to do it! congratulations...now i have some inspiration!!


----------

